# Signature line changes



## tom37 (Jun 9, 2010)

Could someone please direct me in the right direction to learn how to modify my sig line.

I thought I had it figured out by looking at the source code and placing code in the correct place at the start and end of each line.

This is what I made my source code look like but when I save it, it reverts back to my old sig, even tho preview looks right.








Does anyone see where I went wrong?

*Here is a link*


----------



## duck killer 1 (Jun 9, 2010)

i have the same problem. i tried toms way and also tried this way:

<p>Some helpful links<br >Reverse Flow Calculator <br >Volume calculator<br >My mini-reverse flow build<br >My UDS build<br>4- 160ish gallon reverse flow builds in progress</p>


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Tom37 said:


> Could someone please direct me in the right direction to learn how to modify my sig line.
> 
> I thought I had it figured out by looking at the source code and placing code in the correct place at the start and end of each line.
> 
> ...


I'm looking at your sig line, and it seems ok considering that we ae allowed 5 lines, and anything beyond that will probably run together and/or truncate. I'm trying to help you, so I might need a little more detail.


----------



## duck killer 1 (Jun 9, 2010)

well i tried several things and my sig line doesn't change. any ideas? wrong code maybe?


----------



## tom37 (Jun 9, 2010)

I apolagize richoso,

I could swear that I read a post tonight speaking of inserting pics in the sig line and I thought it said up to 15 lines of text inthe sig.

I could also be totally wrong man. I'm gona play with it and see what I can do.  

Thanks for the quick reply

Tom


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 9, 2010)

duck killer 1 said:


> well i tried several things and my sig line doesn't change. any ideas? wrong code maybe?


Well, for one thing the code for a line break is <br />, and it looks as if you're using <br>


----------



## duck killer 1 (Jun 9, 2010)

okee smokkee! lol i'll try that. thanx!


----------



## duck killer 1 (Jun 9, 2010)

ok, here's the new one:

<p> Reverse Flow Calculator <br /> Volume calculator <br /> My mini-reverse flow build <br /> My UDS build <br /> 4- 160ish gallon reverse flow builds in progress </p>.

still no workie


----------



## tom37 (Jun 9, 2010)

thank you again richoso.

I played with it again and i think I got it figured out.


----------



## duck killer 1 (Jun 9, 2010)

exactly!!! tom! i just can't wrap my head around this stuff! how do i make it happen?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 9, 2010)

Right now pics cant be put into the sig lines. I know we are working with Huddler to get this changed.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 9, 2010)

right now.. or at least until they change it, the signature line will not accept images. We are allowed 5 lines of text that can be bolded, italicized or made into links

If anyone needs help with their signatures, just let me know but basically you can click on edit signature in your profile and use the following codes to use these features:

bolded text: <b>bolded text here</b>

italicized text: <i>Italicized text here</i>

Wherever you want  a line break just do this at the end of the line: <br />

Links are made the same way as in normal posts, in regular mode (not in source mode) highlight it and click the link icon.

Here is the source code for my signature to show you what I did and how I did it to make it look the way it does. After I put this in, I highlighted the text in regular mode that I wanted to be a link, clicked on the link icon, and typed in the desired URL to make it a link:

    Jeff Phillips<br />
    SmokingMeatForums.com Founder<br />
    Smoking-Meat.com | Wyntk.US | Order My Rub and Sauce Recipes | Become a Premier Member<br />
    <br />
    SMF is THE BEST smoking meat forum on planet Earth. The others claiming this are only practicing wishful thinking;-)


----------



## duck killer 1 (Jun 9, 2010)

thank you for the help!!!! and thanks tom for the PM it helped abunch


----------



## tom37 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank You also bmudd and Jeff.

Sorry guys i'm a little slow sometimes but i ussually make it thru.

I was trying to for the life of me to figure out what the <i> was for

dohhhhhh i got it now  lmao     italics  and the freaking<b> is bold      OMGLMAO    see i told ya i was slow. but got it now.

Sorry for wastin you guys time on silly stuff.


----------



## sawruff (Jun 15, 2010)

im just not getting this i got the links down but the <br/> thing not working this is what i have

JUST ANOTHER DAY!!!!!!!!!<br />SMOKER 2  *MINI SMOKER*<br />S3  MY LITTLER BIGGER ONE JUST START<br /> And lets not talk about my first one that was the rough rough draft

thx SAWRUFF    Scott


----------



## tom37 (Jun 16, 2010)

Scott, go to the edit sig section and then copy this.    

JUST ANOTHER DAY!!!!!!!!!<br />SMOKER 2  *MINI SMOKER*<br />S3  MY LITTLER BIGGER ONE JUST START<br /> And lets not talk about my first one that was the rough rough draft







Click the source tab again and then preview. You may have to redo your links, I am not sure. If you have to redo the links you have to do that from the screen that does not have the 5 tabs grayed out.

Scott if you have trouble send me a PM and I will try to help.

Tom


----------



## sawruff (Jun 16, 2010)

i got it thx for the help  tom   SAW


----------



## duck killer 1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Tom, u da man! looks like you got this whole sig thing figured out!


----------



## tom37 (Jun 16, 2010)

LOL duck its just a good front!!

I read what saw was trying to enter and it looked like it should work. Well it was one of those things that bugged me so I had to copy it and paste it into my own sig to see why it didnt work. Sometimes the easy things are the hardest ones to figure out.

Glad it worked Saw,

Did you have to redo the links or did they work after you did the copy and paste? Just curious.


----------



## sawruff (Jun 17, 2010)

yes i did but no big deal though thx     SAW Scott


----------



## tom37 (Jun 9, 2010)

Could someone please direct me in the right direction to learn how to modify my sig line.

I thought I had it figured out by looking at the source code and placing code in the correct place at the start and end of each line.

This is what I made my source code look like but when I save it, it reverts back to my old sig, even tho preview looks right.








Does anyone see where I went wrong?

*Here is a link*


----------



## duck killer 1 (Jun 9, 2010)

i have the same problem. i tried toms way and also tried this way:

<p>Some helpful links<br >Reverse Flow Calculator <br >Volume calculator<br >My mini-reverse flow build<br >My UDS build<br>4- 160ish gallon reverse flow builds in progress</p>


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Tom37 said:


> Could someone please direct me in the right direction to learn how to modify my sig line.
> 
> I thought I had it figured out by looking at the source code and placing code in the correct place at the start and end of each line.
> 
> ...


I'm looking at your sig line, and it seems ok considering that we ae allowed 5 lines, and anything beyond that will probably run together and/or truncate. I'm trying to help you, so I might need a little more detail.


----------



## duck killer 1 (Jun 9, 2010)

well i tried several things and my sig line doesn't change. any ideas? wrong code maybe?


----------



## tom37 (Jun 9, 2010)

I apolagize richoso,

I could swear that I read a post tonight speaking of inserting pics in the sig line and I thought it said up to 15 lines of text inthe sig.

I could also be totally wrong man. I'm gona play with it and see what I can do.  

Thanks for the quick reply

Tom


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 9, 2010)

duck killer 1 said:


> well i tried several things and my sig line doesn't change. any ideas? wrong code maybe?


Well, for one thing the code for a line break is <br />, and it looks as if you're using <br>


----------



## duck killer 1 (Jun 9, 2010)

okee smokkee! lol i'll try that. thanx!


----------



## duck killer 1 (Jun 9, 2010)

ok, here's the new one:

<p> Reverse Flow Calculator <br /> Volume calculator <br /> My mini-reverse flow build <br /> My UDS build <br /> 4- 160ish gallon reverse flow builds in progress </p>.

still no workie


----------



## tom37 (Jun 9, 2010)

thank you again richoso.

I played with it again and i think I got it figured out.


----------



## duck killer 1 (Jun 9, 2010)

exactly!!! tom! i just can't wrap my head around this stuff! how do i make it happen?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 9, 2010)

Right now pics cant be put into the sig lines. I know we are working with Huddler to get this changed.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 9, 2010)

right now.. or at least until they change it, the signature line will not accept images. We are allowed 5 lines of text that can be bolded, italicized or made into links

If anyone needs help with their signatures, just let me know but basically you can click on edit signature in your profile and use the following codes to use these features:

bolded text: <b>bolded text here</b>

italicized text: <i>Italicized text here</i>

Wherever you want  a line break just do this at the end of the line: <br />

Links are made the same way as in normal posts, in regular mode (not in source mode) highlight it and click the link icon.

Here is the source code for my signature to show you what I did and how I did it to make it look the way it does. After I put this in, I highlighted the text in regular mode that I wanted to be a link, clicked on the link icon, and typed in the desired URL to make it a link:

    Jeff Phillips<br />
    SmokingMeatForums.com Founder<br />
    Smoking-Meat.com | Wyntk.US | Order My Rub and Sauce Recipes | Become a Premier Member<br />
    <br />
    SMF is THE BEST smoking meat forum on planet Earth. The others claiming this are only practicing wishful thinking;-)


----------



## duck killer 1 (Jun 9, 2010)

thank you for the help!!!! and thanks tom for the PM it helped abunch


----------



## tom37 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank You also bmudd and Jeff.

Sorry guys i'm a little slow sometimes but i ussually make it thru.

I was trying to for the life of me to figure out what the <i> was for

dohhhhhh i got it now  lmao     italics  and the freaking<b> is bold      OMGLMAO    see i told ya i was slow. but got it now.

Sorry for wastin you guys time on silly stuff.


----------



## sawruff (Jun 15, 2010)

im just not getting this i got the links down but the <br/> thing not working this is what i have

JUST ANOTHER DAY!!!!!!!!!<br />SMOKER 2  *MINI SMOKER*<br />S3  MY LITTLER BIGGER ONE JUST START<br /> And lets not talk about my first one that was the rough rough draft

thx SAWRUFF    Scott


----------



## tom37 (Jun 16, 2010)

Scott, go to the edit sig section and then copy this.    

JUST ANOTHER DAY!!!!!!!!!<br />SMOKER 2  *MINI SMOKER*<br />S3  MY LITTLER BIGGER ONE JUST START<br /> And lets not talk about my first one that was the rough rough draft







Click the source tab again and then preview. You may have to redo your links, I am not sure. If you have to redo the links you have to do that from the screen that does not have the 5 tabs grayed out.

Scott if you have trouble send me a PM and I will try to help.

Tom


----------



## sawruff (Jun 16, 2010)

i got it thx for the help  tom   SAW


----------



## duck killer 1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Tom, u da man! looks like you got this whole sig thing figured out!


----------



## tom37 (Jun 16, 2010)

LOL duck its just a good front!!

I read what saw was trying to enter and it looked like it should work. Well it was one of those things that bugged me so I had to copy it and paste it into my own sig to see why it didnt work. Sometimes the easy things are the hardest ones to figure out.

Glad it worked Saw,

Did you have to redo the links or did they work after you did the copy and paste? Just curious.


----------



## sawruff (Jun 17, 2010)

yes i did but no big deal though thx     SAW Scott


----------

